# Christmas turkey



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some Christmas photos I took of Spike today 
Come on reindeer lets fly 








Pretty bulb 








Poser 








Spike got confused and started telling the snowman what he wanted for Christmas 
































Man this thing is huge 








Which one is cuter? 









I hope you liked Spike's Christmas photos  This will be Spike's 2nd Christmas and I think he loves geting his Christmas photos done :lol:


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

That is toooo cute  Spike is officially ADORABLE.. one of Santa's finest helpers I'm sure!

I love the one where he is telling the snowman what he wants for christmas.. its just gorgeous.


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

awww he is so cute!! i want to steal him beware!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww, I've been waiting for Spike's christmas photos, he looks adorable. Makes me wish I was putting up a tree this year, lol, although my fids would never sit on half of that stuff or pose like that.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Spike is so cute! He looks almost identical to my Sunny except he doesn't have the grey spots on his head like Spike. My favourite one is the close-up of Spike on top of the gilded poinsettas---there's a subtle expression in his eyes that makes him look like he's up to something.  Merry Christmas to you both.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas you handsome fella!


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice pics


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful photos. I hope Spike's been very good this year.  Oh.. and I love the "Christmas Turkey" heading for these pics.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Spike is so so cute. I never thought of that with my two... maybe next year. They got spoilt rotten because I got them Millet Spray for Xmas as they dont get it that often.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like Spike really got into the Christmas spirit! Adorable! ^_^


----------

